# Augacephalus ezendami



## xjamesx66 (Jan 5, 2012)

got one of these yesterday but i cant find much info about them on the internet.. Anyone know what sort of size they can reach?? and any general care tips  cheers


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

they dont get too big - your looking at 5",,5.5" at a push - and males mature much smaller than that - bit of a pet hole, I only ever see the front legs and pedipalps of mine since its very shy and scarpers down the hole at the slightest interaction. doesnt web too much either and likes it quite dry,,, is there anything in particular you need to know?!


----------



## xjamesx66 (Jan 5, 2012)

gambitgareth said:


> they dont get too big - your looking at 5",,5.5" at a push - and males mature much smaller than that - bit of a pet hole, I only ever see the front legs and pedipalps of mine since its very shy and scarpers down the hole at the slightest interaction. doesnt web too much either and likes it quite dry,,, is there anything in particular you need to know?!


Was mainly just wondering about the size  i bought it from the spidershop at Newark and they are selling wc sub adults on the website but i think its way too small to be a sub adult its only 2-3 inches if that, its stunning though


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

well thats large juvie for these - a junodi are even smaller (so ive been told) - if tss are sayinf 2-3 inches is subadult expect then it might be 4" and i could be wrong.. pleasant lil spids to keep tho


----------



## xjamesx66 (Jan 5, 2012)

gambitgareth said:


> well thats large juvie for these - a junodi are even smaller (so ive been told) - if tss are sayinf 2-3 inches is subadult expect then it might be 4" and i could be wrong.. pleasant lil spids to keep tho


might be able to sex it when it sheds next then  hopefully got a female :whistling2:


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

same here I'd be chuffed if mine was female too


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

They like it very very dry as in spray once or twice a month. We keep ours on a 50/50 sand to eco earth mix. They like the substrate very deep to burrow into


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

same here re substrate,, sel do you use a waterbowl for these? my juvie has one but the water always evaporates and im sure its not even put a foot in it!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

gambitgareth said:


> same here re substrate,, sel do you use a waterbowl for these? my juvie has one but the water always evaporates and im sure its not even put a foot in it!


Nope no waterbowl at all. They only need a light spray once to twice a month otherwise you end up with a very peed off one lol. They get most of their moisture from the condensation in their burrows


----------



## Gar Rees (Oct 27, 2007)

gambitgareth said:


> well thats large juvie for these - a junodi are even smaller (so ive been told) - if tss are sayinf 2-3 inches is subadult expect then it might be 4" and i could be wrong.. pleasant lil spids to keep tho


I have a 3inch female with an eggsack right now. Size is only a general guide to maturity


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

Gar Rees said:


> I have a 3inch female with an eggsack right now. Size is only a general guide to maturity


holy f* what you doin here! back in your cage gar :lol2:

cheers for that dude - theyre pretty tiny then,, for some reason i had it in mind that the junodi were smaller and the ezendami were the larger augecephalus- who knows where i got that!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

gambitgareth said:


> holy f* what you doin here! back in your cage gar :lol2:
> 
> cheers for that dude - theyre pretty tiny then,, for some reason i had it in mind that the junodi were smaller and the ezendami were the larger augecephalus- who knows where i got that!


Our male was around 1.5- 2 inches lol


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

are they short lived? mine doesnt seem to eat all that much :-/


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

gambitgareth said:


> are they short lived? mine doesnt seem to eeat all that much :-/


I duno he got munched lmao XD.


----------

